# How to determine humidor capacity?



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm in the middle of a humidor build (humidor-build-upgrading-tuppodore),and I was wondering if there was an equation, or a rule of thumb or something. When finished, the inside demensions will be around 7 3/4" X 11" X 3 3/4".

:smoke:


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Isaac said:


> I'm in the middle of a humidor build (humidor-build-upgrading-tuppodore),and I was wondering if there was an equation, or a rule of thumb or something. When finished, the inside demensions will be around 7 3/4" X 11" X 3 3/4".
> 
> :smoke:


AS I posted in another thread, if you want to decide how many robusto (5x50) cigars it will hold, you've got 5" in length and 50/64" in diameter. After that it's just basic math.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

z0diac said:


> AS I posted in another thread, if you want to decide how many robusto (5x50) cigars it will hold, you've got 5" in length and 50/64" in diameter. After that it's just basic math.


i can do the math in my head, but when you see a humidor advertised, is that the cigar size they're using? My Nub Cain 460s are bigger than that, my coronas are a bit smaller. I guess I should have specified....

Is there an *industry standard* when determining humidor size?


----------



## hogsty (Nov 30, 2012)

Thee's a calculator or two on the web that I've seen.

Still not enough posts to post a link.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Isaac said:


> i can do the math in my head, but when you see a humidor advertised, is that the cigar size they're using? My Nub Cain 460s are bigger than that, my coronas are a bit smaller. I guess I should have specified....
> 
> Is there an *industry standard* when determining humidor size?


Replies I've got back are they basically use a robusto as measurement. Because I asked one of them when I first started out, and of course their reply was that the count was (I believe) for robustos, but that it obviously varied according to the size of cigars being put in.

But if you know the dimensions of the inside of the box, you can determine roughly how many 5x50's it would fit.

Basically, humidor size is just a temporary measurement to me, because I know that no matter WHAT size cigars I'm putting in, it will soon be full and time to buy another


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

I go inches wide (left to right) by inches high (top to bottom) and that is it. If it happens to be over 10 inches deep (front to back) then maybe you can start figuring 2 robustos deep, but that is a little if-y for me. So to me, this: Dimensions: W 15" x D 10" x H 8" will hold 15 across and 8 high for 120 sticks. Throw in some humidifacation media and call it 100.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

I usually subtract 10-15+ from what you expect. At least that from listed sizes


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

z0diac said:


> Replies I've got back are they basically use a robusto as measurement. Because I asked one of them when I first started out, and of course their reply was that the count was (I believe) for robustos, but that it obviously varied according to the size of cigars being put in.
> 
> But if you know the dimensions of the inside of the box, you can determine roughly how many 5x50's it would fit.
> 
> Basically, humidor size is just a temporary measurement to me, because I know that no matter WHAT size cigars I'm putting in, it will soon be full and time to buy another


That sound's good to me. I keep coming up with about 45, so im going to call it a 40ct. Unfortunatly this means that I've already out grown it even though I haven't even finished it. [bitter /sweet] Guess I'm not taking the tupordor out of service quite yet. I'll wait until I finish my next project......A COOLIDOR!!!!!!! :smoke:

edit = I suck at spelling!


----------

